# General DirecTV Forum? Biased?



## andyf

How come there isn't a "General Dish Forum"? Your site seems a little biased towards DirecTV.

For Dish info I have to look in the General Discussion Forum and filter out all the non-Dish messages.

Why not change the Dishplayer forum to a simple PVR Forum. With more devices coming out it's going to be difficult to keep updating the forum title. I assume TiVo talk is OK too, somewhere?


----------



## Chris Blount

Hi Andy and welcome!

Originally the General forum was for Dish Network talk but since there were some DirecTV users out there we decided to create a separate forum for them. It's the same way now but with the sudden influx of users, that could change.

The Dish PVR forum was meant to focus only on Dish Network PVR's and the DirecTV forum was for DirecTV receivers and PVR's. Having them separated avoids confusion.

As far as the Tivo. Since this is a DBS forum, discussion about Tivo would be in the DirecTV forum with the DirecTivo PVR.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

You will find there are a lot more Dish Network people here then DirecTV, we are happy to have them all there.

Perhaps sometime in the future if the DirecTV area picks up we can add more DirecTV stuff.

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Welcome Andy,
The reason for the DirecTV Forum is becasue by far the majority of membership (well, before DBSForums went down atleast) were Dish Network subs. The General DirecTV Forum is a place where D* subs can talk about programming news, hardware, ect. Way back, when this place first started there was a DirecTV PVR Forum but the DirecTV General Forum was much more popular. So it was cut talk of any DirecTV PVR can be done in the DirecTV General Forum. We've talked about an General Dish Forum but that is pretty much the current General Forum.


----------



## andyf

OK, I'll work with it. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Karl Foster

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *You will find there are a lot more Dish Network people here then DirecTV, we are happy to have them all there.
> 
> *


And we're happy to be here! This is the first I have heard that the forum was biased toward D*. I have always felt like an outcast as a D* sub, but I like being the odd man out


----------



## andyf

You guys! I see a Dish forum now. Was that because of me! I can't believe anyone took me seriously!

Nice job. DBSTalk is now promoted above DBSForums in my favorites.


----------



## Chris Blount

Thanks Andy. Yes, it was in part because of you. We take user requests very seriously to make this a better place for all. Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

We do listen to suggestions here Andy. 

Welcome aboard! :hi:


----------

